# Custom baby gates?



## ILoveMyBabyBird (Sep 2, 2006)

We are in the process of trying to buy a house (our third bid) and the house we just put an offer on has stairs where it looks like a convential baby gate could not go at the bottom of the stairs. It does appear one can go at the top, but i would like one at the bottom too. Has anyone made their own baby gates? I plan on opening an in house daycare in the spring so I would really need one at the bottom. Any advice/tips or links?

Thanks.


----------



## LilyGrace (Jun 10, 2007)

Have you tried One Step Ahead? They have this gate, where you can configure it to be any size you need, and they also have a wide space gate.


----------

